# Robert Nkemdiche Has Fallen From A 4Th Story Window In Atlanta



## brownceluse (Dec 13, 2015)

http://olemiss.247sports.com/Bolt/BREAKING-Robert-Nkemdiche-falls-from-fourth-story-window-42000004


----------



## bullgator (Dec 13, 2015)

That dude is screwing up a good thing. You can't keep some people from self destructing.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 13, 2015)

Thug


----------



## bullgator (Dec 13, 2015)

How do you fall out of a 4th story window and only drop 15 feet?


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 13, 2015)

bullgator said:


> How do you fall out of a 4th story window and only drop 15 feet?



Missississippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee math


----------



## srb (Dec 13, 2015)

#Hot night in Atl:::


----------



## nickel back (Dec 13, 2015)

Hope is okay....The big dummy


----------



## elfiii (Dec 13, 2015)

bullgator said:


> How do you fall out of a 4th story window and only drop 15 feet?



and only get "scratches".

Because that's how thugs roll.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 13, 2015)

elfiii said:


> and only get "scratches".
> 
> Because that's how thugs roll.



Oh, I get it.......thugs don't fall, they roll 

Seriously, I hope the wacko is OK.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 13, 2015)

I believe I can fly

Woooooo


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 13, 2015)

Hearing he got a hold of some that purple hair Colorado bud. He's been smoking that Texican dirt weed in Oxford.....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 13, 2015)

bullgator said:


> Oh, I get it.......thugs don't fall, they roll
> 
> Seriously, I hope the wacko is OK.



wacko or wackedout?


----------



## bullgator (Dec 13, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> wacko or wackedout?



Apparently one leads to the other.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 13, 2015)

Chronic


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Dec 13, 2015)




----------



## brownceluse (Dec 13, 2015)

ClemsonRangers said:


>


----------



## Old Winchesters (Dec 13, 2015)

He is a beast... If he can stay alive he's NFl bound. I believe his brother was just in ICU over some dope???? Both play for Ole Miss


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 13, 2015)

Geez don't he know you are supposed to stay on the ground floor when smokin up?!


----------



## thc_clubPres (Dec 13, 2015)

mom forced him to walk away from Clemson commit (now a contender) to play with his older brother.  great parenting.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 14, 2015)

thc_clubPres said:


> mom forced him to walk away from Clemson commit (now a contender) to play with his older brother.  great parenting.



She wanted her connections close to home.


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 14, 2015)

Both bro's need a Psych evaluation asap.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Dec 17, 2015)

Alright, move along, nothing to see here....must have been some really good weed


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 17, 2015)

I saw where it was synthetic weed. Then he came out and gave a statement saying he don't mess with drugs at all..sure thing boss!


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 17, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> I saw where it was synthetic weed. Then he came out and gave a statement saying he don't mess with drugs at all..sure thing boss!



I heard it was marijuana dipped in liquid pcp.......they call it sherm


----------



## elfiii (Dec 17, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> I saw where it was synthetic weed. Then he came out and gave a statement saying he don't mess with drugs at all..sure thing boss!



He don't mess with drugs. He just takes them.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 17, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> I believe I can fly
> 
> Woooooo


----------



## Ragin (Dec 22, 2015)

What's up with these brothers?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 22, 2015)

Apparently the other Nkemdiche brother is back in the hospital. 



Only in Mississippi


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 22, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Apparently the other Nkemdiche brother is back in the hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> Only in Mississippi



stop lying about miss having hospitals


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 22, 2015)

Well, big boy's career at Ol' Miss is over.  They ain't got no more rugs to pull over him.


----------

